# Upgrading RAM



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi,

I'm about to go ahead and upgrade my late '13 27inch iMac from the default 8GB of RAM, to the max 32GB, and I was just wondering which brand etc. is best/cheapest? 

Kind Regards,

Martin

Nb. I'm a film editor, so the full 32GB is more than necessary.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I usually buy my RAM from Crucial.com they sell quality hardware. Never had an issue in several decades of ordering from them now....

macsales.com is also another good place. I have not bought RAM from them... but have purchased other hardware.


----------



## Frost_Byte (Oct 18, 2015)

I agree with that Crucial is a great source with quality ram.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Me too for Crucial though GSkill is also Micron ram and equally good ram at better prices.


----------

